# User Support > Forum Software Support >  finding tunes

## DES RYNNE

How do you find a tune with out going down the whole list .Is there a way i can write in the name of tune in a box and go straight to it many thanks Des

----------


## Bill Snyder

Where? Are you talking about the Mp3 page or the Tablature page? 
For the Tablature page there is a search box at the top of the page. 
For the Mp3 page if you know what genre (Old Time, Classical, Grass, etc) click that tab, then you could use the browser's "find on this page" function to find a tune, but no more tunes than there are in any one genre I don't think that is necessary.

----------

